# Right breed for estate dog?



## TobyV (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello all,
I've recently started working on an estate and I'm looking for a dog that would be good for rabbiting and truffle hunting but also big enough to use as a guard dog and running companion for my girlfriend. 

There are a few other pet dogs on the estate and occasional shoots but they wouldn't be working them.

I'm at a loss because I'm not sure if there's enough going on to keep a hunting/pointer breed interested but I need something bigger than a terrier. 

Advice appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you want a dog to flush rabbits to shoot?
Are there definitely truffles there to hunt? Lots of breeds can be taught to search/scent a specific item if trained to it.


----------



## TobyV (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes to both!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

If you're looking for a really versatile, highly intelligent, all round working dog a Giant Schnauzer would fit the bill.

Our previous trainer has two who compete in a variety of activities including tracking, agility, obedience and IPO. And they're real characters as well, with rather goofy personalities! Lovely dogs.

I have a Shar-Pei and a Miniature Schnauzer, but if I was 10 years younger and in the market for a 3rd dog, a Giant would be my first choice.

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/breed/display.aspx?id=5089


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Schnauzer is a good suggestion!
One of the Spaniel breeds? Although theoretically not very good guards as they shouldn't bark much (being a gundog breed)
Or have a look at Hungarian Viszla?
High energy, good nose, again not particularly noisy but will look after their own.


----------



## TobyV (Dec 9, 2018)

Haven't had any experience of a Schnauzer - will get reading and consult the boss/runner!

I've thought a lot about a Viszla... I've heard that they need a lot of exercise. I reckon in total there will be about three hours per day plus one more every other day on runs. Although, the dog will be with me whilst I'm working so we can come up with a few exercises/games. But I'm worried that won't be enough.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, there is always the Lagotto Romagnolo which was bred as both a Gundog and a truffle hunter  

.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, there is always the Lagotto Romagnolo which was bred as both a Gundog and a truffle hunter
> 
> .


Had to google this one!


----------



## TobyV (Dec 9, 2018)

Also had to Google... Sounds perfect!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

It does sound perfect - and a good looker to boot! Well done @Dogloverlou!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lagotto does sound great for your needs. But just thought I’d say that 3 hours exercise would be fine for a Vizla, so long as you are mentally stimulating them too. They can be a bit bonkers but are very trainable and love being around their owners.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> It does sound perfect - and a good looker to boot! Well done @Dogloverlou!


The pros of pretty much having a dog encyclopedia in your head to refer to! :Hilarious


----------

